# TNA Angle vs. Rhino vs. Christian



## Clark Kent (Jun 28, 2007)

*TNA Angle vs. Rhino vs. Christian
By Silent Bob - Fri, 29 Jun 2007 01:33:37 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Anyone watching this?

Hour long match, damn thing is looking awesome so far!

I'm seeing some of the best stuff I've seen from TNA in a long time.


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2007)

Damnm good match.  Finish was a little lame, but there was alot of solid action, and "whoa" moments.  Crowd was really into the match.  Gonna be interesting to see how the ratings come out for this one.  TNA needs another hour to really shine. Their wrestling is 10x better than most weekly WWE fare, and the X division guys are amazing.


----------

